

Dwolla just kicked out their biggest customer via TOS: Bitcoin - DiabloD3
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/tp0xt/dwolla_changes_tos_to_prohibit_bitcoin/

======
wmf
It has been pointed out since the beginning that Dwolla's original business
model (pretending that reversible ACHs are irreversible) was untenable when
combined with Bitcoin. Then they decided to pass all the risk on to the
Bitcoin exchanges, which made it mostly pointless for the exchanges to use
Dwolla anyway. Now they're just cleaning up loose ends.

I can't verify whether this is accurate, but:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=77605.msg868108#msg8...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=77605.msg868108#msg868108)

------
doublextremevil
from the forums: (00:52:52) MagicalTux: we have written consent from Dwolla,
basically now Dwolla has "normal" merchant accounts, and "special" merchant
accounts with extra requirements

------
zackzackzack
It's odd to see a story being broken on reddit only. The speed at which large
amounts of people are able to locate a primary source is outpacing the speed
at which media outlets are able to write up stories based off the primary
sources. Distressing.

~~~
wmf
What's distressing about that?

~~~
zackzackzack
I didn't express myself well. What I really meant:

Getting out paced by the entire world would be really distressing if I was a
media outlet.

~~~
WalterSear
About fucking time they noticed how useless they have become.

